# Spray painting interior trim to look like glass.



## sprayer48 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi my name is Mark. New to form. Nice to meet everyone.

I am a newer painter and just received a great opportunity to paint new construction. This is the first of 5 houses I can paint if the general contractor ( gc) likes my work. They all have White interior trim, doors, molding and windows.
I have painted for 2 years but grew up on stain and poly trim.

What I need is help to understand how to paint interior trim white. What produces, primer, spray it on or brush. Have the trim carpenters install it first or hit it down once and up once.
I do have a sprayer a greco 190es. I think it can handle the job. also.... oil base for the trim or latex ? spray or brush.
I need a mentor in Chicago west surburbs.

Thank you to anyone that can layout the actual steps so I can do a great job. I need the trim to look like glass....

Mark in need of some help..


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.contractortalk.com/ There you might get better results. Good Luck......................:thumbsup:


----------



## Paintspray (Apr 16, 2008)

*Paint Spraying*

If you need the trim as perfect as possible then spraying is the only way to go, besides the labor time involved in brushing would eat up your profits. Your 190es is just fine, for best results turn down the pressure a bit and use a graco fine finish spray tip. 







sprayer48 said:


> Hi my name is Mark. New to form. Nice to meet everyone.
> 
> I am a newer painter and just received a great opportunity to paint new construction. This is the first of 5 houses I can paint if the general contractor ( gc) likes my work. They all have White interior trim, doors, molding and windows.
> I have painted for 2 years but grew up on stain and poly trim.
> ...


----------

